
Managers: Don't translate your stress - johndavidback
https://medium.com/p/managers-dont-translate-the-stress-842b6afeb6f4
======
throwaway2016a
As a manager this has been my biggest challenge.

I never telegraph my stress to my team members but used to often do it around
my peers (managers on other teams).

Probably because I thought they could empathize so they'd be a sympathetic
ear. A few complaints to the CEO about me later and now I've learned to do
what the author describe. Even if the person is not someone who reports to
you; just go get a coffee, take a walk, etc.

I am lucky in one regard though, Our CEO flat out told me if I need to stress
out around someone do it around him. Which seems healthy and more productive
then bottling it up.

------
watwut
Another important thing is to accept that anger is normal human
reaction/emotion and not to feel guilty over being angry. Some responses to
anger are bad (when your emotions blow up and you start to insult people just
to get back to them or vent), but anger itself is not something shameful or
bad.

------
SomeHacker44
OMG. Hunger. #1 cause of me being ill-tempered. Never be hungry at the office.

(Get fat instead?)

~~~
kody
Ditto. When I started eating better (i.e. less) hunger immediately started
affecting my mood.

Now I handle this with \- Cashews in my desk \- Frequent water and coffee
breaks \- Minimum 15 minute walk outside during lunch

It's worked out pretty well for me so far.

------
twobyfour
This is such a great point. Anyone have tips on tactics for catching yourself
externalizing your stress?

~~~
zzalpha
Maybe ask others for your signals.

For me, I tend to talk faster, raise my voice a bit, frown more, and generally
behave more combatively.

So basic things like slowing down, relaxing my expressions and smiling more
(even and especially when you're on the phone!!!) go a long way to not only
changing how I present myself, but also changing how I _feel_.

------
purplezooey
"one of the greatest individual contributors of all time".... oh really! cool.

